# Axle stand points?



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've got my jack pad so I can lift the car, where do you place the axle stands on these cars front and rear?


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for this post Flashy - I'm soon going to need to know this as well, as I'm refurbing all 4 wheels...

RP


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This topic is quite literally THE oldest post in the Mk2 KB - 

*TECH - Lifting Points*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=332497


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This topic is quite literally THE oldest post in the Mk2 KB -
> 
> *TECH - Lifting Points*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=332497


Can't see the photos as there blurred out


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks. I'm still confused. I bought a powerflex jack pad that looks like it sits in those dark grooves in the pics. I guess I can lift on those dark groove points? The axle stand can go where the lifting pads are shown in the pics?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*NOTICE* - I am only posting this image of the Audi OEM Jack for demonstration purposes. This jack is inherently unstable and Audi even acknowledges this fact in their demonstration video. It should ONLY be used when changing the tire.

The Lift Points described in Audi's documentation are intended for shop or service center hydraulic lifts as shown below. However they can also be used for Jack Stands. These are not Jack Points! Jack Points are the black plastic pieces under the sill (shown below) with the Audi OEM Jack in position.

If you have to perform wheel, brake or suspension work, use a mechanics rolling Trolley Jack with a Puck to raise the vehicle and then place Jack Stands where noted. A rolling Trolley Jack won't tip, provides excellent lifting capacity and can safely raise the vehicle to the height necessary to position Jack Stands.

*NEVER* work under a vehicle using only a Trolley Jack. Always use Jack Stands to support the vehicle. If you need to be under the vehicle and are not removing the wheels, use a set of Ramps. Be sure to engage the parking brake and chock the wheels.

I also advise against any form of Scissor Jack or Bottle Jack as they can lean and fail. They are not designed for the Audi TT and only the Audi OEM Jack shown below should be used on this vehicle if absolutely necessary and ONLY to raise the vehicle to a minimum height to remove/replace the wheel.

One of the reasons Scissor Jacks and Bottle Jacks are unsuitable for this purpose is because they are not able to compensate for the change in angle as the car is raised. However, the Audi OEM Jack shown here has a roller which fits into the Jack Point and a pivot point at the base. This allows the OEM Jack to remain centered under the Jack Point as the angle changes. Fixed Scissor Jacks and Bottle Jacks are not capable of this and as the height and angle increases, these Jack will lean and possibly collapse.

Keep in mind, the Audi OEM Jack is not intended to raise the vehicle high enough to place Jack Stands under the vehicle. It's only intended to raise the car to a minimum height in order to remove and replace the tire. .

@ *Knight TTS* - If you're still seeing the Photobucket blur and/or water mark, try using this fix in your browser -

*How to prevent Photobucket P500 errors and fix embedded imgs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5&start=15

























View attachment 3


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I just checked the owners manual  the jack points are defined as the dark recesses at each end. I guess I can put the axle stands on the lifting areas shown in the link from SJP?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check out the workshop manual for details on LIft or Axle Stand points -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Repair Groups*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829
*Maintenance Procedures - D3E8026E6A3*


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Use a mechanical jack no need for stand. Stand is a must if using hydraulic jack because when leak occurs there's nothing stopping it from going down.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Must admit, i'm still confused as to where to place the axle stands once up in the air!


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

ab54666 said:


> Must admit, i'm still confused as to where to place the axle stands once up in the air!


You are not alone


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Essexaviator said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit, i'm still confused as to where to place the axle stands once up in the air!
> ...


Found this video and where he placed his axle stands;


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Don't be obsess of using a jack stand which is only required when using hydraulic jack. Use a scissor mechanical 
type jack.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> Don't be obsess of using a jack stand. Use a scissor mechanical
> type jack.


Jacks are meant for lifting. Stands are meant for support. *Never* get under a vehicle that is supported by a jack.

Watch: Jack screw failure
















Scissor jacks have little lateral strength or stability


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be obsess of using a jack stand. Use a scissor mechanical
> ...


*Hydraulic Jack* can't be used as support because when oil seal/o-ring fail there is nothing stopping it from going down. Mechanical type will work as jack and support at the same time. This the reason why no car manufacturer use hydraulic jack as standard. The only biggest disadvantage of mechanical type is lifting and lowering the car requires a lot of effort.

If you want to work under the vehicle you should use a lifter instead of jack.

Car lifter is the best example of hydraulic jack with built-in support.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be obsess of using a jack stand. Use a scissor mechanical
> ...


Car jack are designed to remove tire not to lift the car. *What's the point of lifting the car very high? Installing the wheels will make it more difficult.*


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Stability will only be an issue if you lift the car too high and if you don't use wheel chocks,


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

So I was wondering where the jacking points are too and started poking around the car today. The back side is fairly easy to find and looks like an easy setup. Audi says to jack on the aluminum casting, shown in the yellow square.








The front image show where to jack the car as shown in the black square.








Both images are of the left side of the car, unfortunately opposite of the Audi book images.

But I wanted to throw this out there. The picture of the rear jack point also has a green circle around a plastic plug. I pulled the plug and the metal there is quite thick, and the hole size is about 29mm. A similar feature is found in the front, inboard of the prescribed jack location, also circled in green. (the green arrow shows a recessed plastic plug which I did not pull but I suspect is of similar size as the back)
I wonder if anyone has tried jack stands at those locations? The front hole would be an easy job for a Tesla circular adapter as found on Amazon. The back hole might be a problem as most of the adapters are probably bigger than the plastic cutout, but maybe the back are just fine on the aluminum casting.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

The rear jacking point is the yellow.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Thankyou for the photos least I know what I'm looking for now 8)


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

TT_A4 said:


> Both images are of the left side of the car, unfortunately opposite of the Audi book images.


*Is that a roadster? Your front underbody looks weird. It's not flat.*


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

No, it's a '08 coupe with the 3.2. 
Is that an image of a roadster you are showing?


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Genuinely not trying to be funny, but if you cant work out how to jack and lift your car safely, then do yourself and your relatives a favour and dont bother!

The NHS will appreciate it also at the moment.


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

I appreciate it is difficult to decide where to place axle stands but be sure to use them. If you don't need the wheels off use ramps. jacks are only to raise cars not continually support them, don't go under a car only supported by a jack.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

The photo in Wolvez's latest post above with the blue and red arrows is a common one, but does not agree with what I learnt from the Audi tech MOT tester when I was invited to observe a full MOT test last year. As I observed the car spent much of the test raised off the ground on a lift, and for part of that time the lift's arms were extended to hold the car up, but allowing the wheels and suspension to drop free for the wheels, tyres, bearings, suspension and steering to be checked.
The points where the extended arms supported the car were exactly as shown in the last of Wolvez's photos (showing Miltek and OEM exhaust systems on a TTRS). On a roadster the rear positions are even more obvious as there are V shaped strength members leading further rearward mounted at the point where the car was supported.
The tech confirmed that these points are suitable for a trolley jack, with appropriate cushioning, or for stands to support the car. The problem with many axle stands is the shape designed to support under an axle, very few stands have flat tops and those that do are quite expensive.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

You can buy axle stand pads, these are what I used on my Halfords axle stands when renovating the suspension and cleaning underneath.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2800526462


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Great suggestion happychappy. Surprised I've not seen these on this forum topic before.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Graham'sTT said:


> Great suggestion happychappy. Surprised I've not seen these on this forum topic before.


Theres an ebay seller that sells them for all sorts of axle stand tops and even Jacks.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Got 3 different design pucks for use with my trolley jack on cars' jacking points. Just not seen flat topped ones that sit securely on axle stands.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

They really are quite good, they give an extra bit of grip on the underbody.

I used double sided tape on my ones to stop them getting lost.


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

So I dug up the manual for the 08 and the front location differs from your picture. Looks like closer to the interior is specified in the 08 owneres manual.



Wolvez said:


> The rear jacking point is the yellow.


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

nhs99v said:


> Genuinely not trying to be funny, but if you cant work out how to jack and lift your car safely, then do yourself and your relatives a favour and dont bother!
> 
> *The NHS will appreciate it also at the moment*.


With a bit of luck he will lift it incorrectly and it'll fall on your head :roll:


----------



## sheryllee (Apr 30, 2020)

axle stand pads would help in this case


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This image has appeared from time to time when working on the Mk2 TT. Suffice to say this is NOT a recommended jack point. These castings were not intended to take the weight of a lifted vehicle and could deform or crack.

Use a Trolley Jack and Puck at the black plastic jack points to raise the vehicle high enough that you can then position the Jack Stands under the points defined in the Owners Manual and Workshop Manuals.

The points defined by Audi as Lifting Points are intended for hydraulic vehicle lifts used, not Trolley Jacks. But they can be used for Standing Jacks.


----------

